# Television soundtracks



## PathfinderCS

I know that music scores for film and video games get discussed a great deal, but I rarely see scores for TV series discussed. Anyone here have a particular favorite score from a series, or even just a favorite piece?

This is my favorite track from ANY television series.


----------



## Art Rock

Absolute favourites:

Chernobyl (Hildur Guðnadóttir )
Game of Thrones (Ramin Djawadi)


----------



## Alfacharger

I have a soft spot for Dominic Frontiere's scores for the old tv series "The Outer Limits". A stand out was the episiode "The Man Who Was Never Born". My favorite part is "Andro and Noelle Theme". So sad, starts at 7.39 in the video.


----------



## Sloe

Dallas:


----------



## PathfinderCS

Looking at the selections for Best Score for this year's Grammy's; look like three of them are for different series (Queen's Gambit, Mandalorian, Bridgerton). 

Any thoughts of these scores?


----------



## Bulldog

PathfinderCS said:


> Looking at the selections for Best Score for this year's Grammy's; look like three of them are for different series (Queen's Gambit, Mandalorian, Bridgerton).
> 
> Any thoughts of these scores?


I only watched Queen's Gambit. Good movie, but I don't remember anything about the music - must not have impacted me.


----------



## Red Terror

Bulldog said:


> I only watched Queen's Gambit. Good movie, but I don't remember anything about the music - must not have impacted me.


There's too much f*€k!ng music in Hollywood films and shows. Sometimes the dialogue is barely audible because the soundtrack is so damned loud.


----------



## Forster

Art Rock said:


> Game of Thrones (Ramin Djawadi)


Certainly the one that impressed itself on me the most in the last x years.

Before that, it was probably 



 !


----------



## Ethereality

Film/TV music. Find a really really good show or episode and get it to play some dinky cue and it blows your mind.

I can post one of the dumbest examples on purpose as a lesson about "TV/film music." I'm glad I don't watch that show called _The Bachelor_, but I'm also glad I'm one of the only ones who began and ended with its most critically-acclaimed season. Essentially some of the most intense chemistry you can imagine happened on that season, an impossibility to get live, and by the end of it there was a sole music build-up to a couple notes that literally made me explode. It was the most heart-wrenching or operatic little piano sound (or whatever it was, Dorian minor key i - II with add 4) I've heard and I'm not exaggerating in the quality of how a show can trick you; it's about twisting context. That's what simple dinky music cues can do to great television/direction--they're there as one tool. (Knowing no one will buy this, here's a spoiler-free link [1] [2] to the season anyway.)

Along with that example, this is one of the best music scenes I've seen in film/television. While TV music to me is more about film direction than anything specific musically, this is a Classical piece and so has much greater potential for media settings.


----------



## pianozach

PathfinderCS said:


> I know that music scores for film and video games get discussed a great deal, but I rarely see scores for TV series discussed. Anyone here have a particular favorite score from a series, or even just a favorite piece?
> 
> This is my favorite track from ANY television series.


Discussing scores from TV series is just problematic: Series can have one composer for the entire run of a show, but can also change from season to season, or even every show, like directors or scriptwriters.

Some shows recycle music. *Star Trek: TOS* did that a great deal.

I did buy some discounted CDs from the scores by *Christopher Franke* from the series *Babylon 5*. While the music was orchestral-sounding, much of it was 'virtual', although he'd also regularly hire an orchestra as the budget allowed.

To save money he would hire a less expensive orchestra from Germany, and conduct via Zoom.


----------



## ando

*Sopranos Original Soundtrack *(1999, Play-Tone)
full playlist


----------



## tortkis

^ This reminds me of Seven Souls by Material & William S. Burroughs, used for the sixth season of The Sopranos.




William S. Burroughs: voice
Nicky Skopelitis: 6 & 12 string guitars, baglama, coral sitar, saz, fairlight
Simon Shaheen & Shankar: violin
Jeff Bova: electronic keyboards
Bill Laswell: 4, 6 & 8 string basses, acoustic guitar, tapes, percussion
Sly Dunbar: drums, fairlight
Aiyb Dieng: percussion


----------



## elgar's ghost

The themes Barry Gray composed for Gerry Anderson's programmes in the late 60s and early 70s were really good. Apart from the martial theme to _Thunderbirds_ it wasn't classical as such, more Austin Powers-style "Groovy, Baby!" (lots of tambourine, organ etc.), but it was perfect theme music with some great hooks.


----------



## mikeh375

Out of season perhaps but it was written for a TV film and part of the soundtrack.....:trp:


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*John Lunn, Composer: Downton Abbey*



We enjoyed the series and there are select tracks on this release that are very compelling.


----------



## geralmar

Deadline, U.S. 1959-61. Obscure half hour newspaper anthology series thought lost until all episodes were found in a garage several years ago. As a kid I was mesmerized by the pounding end credits theme which sounded like massive newspaper presses. Maybe not entirely coincidental I have a journalism degree. There is an episode on YouTube for anyone interested.


----------



## HansZimmer

The soundtrack of the Netflix series Bridgerton: The score of the Netflix series Bridgerton


----------

